# Plant ID



## dbw27 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi:

I am setting up a South American biotope (was aiming for blackwater but may change it to slightly less black for the interest of being able to have plants).

Anyway in this video, what is the tall green plant at like 12:30, 15:00, and basically all over the video? Can anyone please tell me? 






Thanks!

dbw


----------



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

Possibly sometype of giant hairgrass. (Eleocharis montevidensis)


----------



## dbw27 (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks Mythin, I am not sure though about that. I read that giant hairgrass is indigenous to North America, not South.

Hmm...

dbw


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That might be _Eleocharis_ (hairgrass). Could even be the one Mythin suggested. Impossible to say. Even so, you could use that species and have it look about right anyway whether that's what it really is or not. For what it's worth, it's found in SA:
http://www.tropicos.org/Name/9900080?tab=distribution

_Eleocharis_ species are found pretty much anywhere there are wetlands the world over.

_Tonina_ at 20:00 mark.


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

oops! wrong thread, sorry.


----------

